# ATV Outing



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

would anyone be interested in an ATV outing / meet N Greet.... i was thinking we could meet up some where.... at one of the scramble areas like the Mounds, Bull Gap, silver lake, st Helen, Black Lake.... or do some trail riding....


id also like to meet some people who would be interested in doing a couple day trail ride, camping trip up by the au sable... theres over 100 miles of trails up there... or anywhere else... maybe the UP...


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Have you visited the ATV OFF ROAD club of Michigan yet?

www.atvoffroad.net

Nice site and LOTS of riders.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

as for meet and greet...the atv offroad club of michigan is having a meet and greet / atv show at burnout powersports this weekend april 25th in clare.
burnout pwersports is located on the same lot as jay's of clare....
stop on by


----------



## ken_aofh (Aug 10, 2008)

Any groups doing some riding in N. Michigan, I would be interested in meeting up.


----------

